# Control Panel "alarm" Light



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

On my control panel this weekend I attempted to start the water heater on electric mode and was not successful. There was a light which seems to be an alarm light that was lit. It had the letters "DLS FLT" around it. When I turned the electric off and waited about 10 seconds and then turned it back, I waited 10 minutes and the water did not get hot. About one hour later the light was back on and the water was still cold. I turned off the electric heater and turned on the propane heater. Within 10 minutes the water was as hot as always. 
I tore through all my manuals and found no help. Made sure the fuse was good. Yes, I even made sure the hot water lines were full prior to turning on the heater. Cannot figure the light out, except that it kills the electric heater. Looked over the heater and did not see any obvious issues. Like I said it, is fine now with the propane. I have used the electric heater in the past with no issues. The only guess I have is a filter (FLT?) but found no evidence of one. I have had the trailer for 2 1/2 months now, so I am at my wits end. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

elbmas

2005 Outback 29FHS
2003 Dodge Ram Quad 3500


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Are you sure the breaker was in on the converter/breaker panel?


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

keeper18 said:


> Now we just have to figure out what "DLS" stands for.


The LS might be Line Signal. Don't know what the D would be.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you sure the unit is working on propane ? I have had that alarm in the past but it was after the propane failed to start after 3 attempts. The alarm indicates the controler has locked the heater off until you turn it off and back on again. Your panel switches may not be labeled correctly.

CC


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is a web page that you may find helpful --> Atwood Mobile Products - Help

It would be east to tell if the wires are switched as the above person was wondering. If you have the dual white switch set-up with the red lock out lamp between them, remove the 4 screws holding the switch plate in. The orange wire should be going to the switch for the gas and the white wire should be going to the electric switch.

Good luck!!

EDIT: BTW, welcome to the website!!


----------



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

Have verified the wiring against the schematic. That is all good. Checked out the Atwood site, much thanks. I did reset the breaker (not just the switch on the control panel). It is definetly running good on the propane. My folks are down and want to ensure they have hot water, so I will wait till they leave to retest the electric heater. I did find some info that the heater will lock up on the schematic drawing where the fire box is located (similar to how the Carrier A/C will lock up). Hope that is it. Much thanks to all who have replied so far. The other part was a mistake I made, the panel had "DSI" not "DLS" still no idea what that stands for though.

elb

P.S. My wife and I are newbies to RVing and WE LOVE IT, aside from the heater this weekend.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

elbmas said:


> the panel had "DSI" not "DLS" still no idea what that stands for though.


DSI = Direct Spark Ignition


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> DSI = Direct Spark Ignition


The error you are receiving is a failure of your water heater to light the propane part of the water heater. This light does not illuminate for anything having to do with the electric part of the water heater.

Ed


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> DSI = Direct Spark Ignition


The error you are receiving is a failure of your water heater to light the propane part of the water heater. 
[/quote] Yep. And if you are unsuccessful three times in a row it locks out until you open the outside cover to the water heater - there you will see three blade wire connectors. One of them is called a switch (don't remember the name) and has to be pulled off and put back on. That resets the unit. I just pull off all three and put them back on since I can't read the labels stenciled near them. That has cleared it up for me on a number of occasions - particularly when I haven't used the water heater on propane for a while.

Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Yep. And if you are unsuccessful three times in a row it locks out until you open the outside cover to the water heater {... and reseat a wire}...


Interesting. In my experience, all I have to do is cycle the gas heater switch on the control panel and it tries again.

Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Same here. Just did this for a new Outbacker friend. We had to let it try about 10 times before it finally stayed lit. Just shut the switch off and on, and were then good for 3 more tries.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If it is running on Propane you will hear it run (and see it if you look in the outside cover) so my guess is that the switches for gas and electric are back wards at either the control panel or the heater junction box. You said you checked them to the schematic but did you check both ends???


----------



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the inputs were great. Was able to survive the weekend successfully. I had the water heater running on propane all weekend with no problems. I cycled the electric breaker and now it is working as well. Last night I tested both the electric and propane heaters and both WORKED!!!! My folks were quite impressed with the Outbacks quality and comfort. They did not expect such a quality product. All your help was quite appriciated, my wife and I were very impressed with the knowledge level of all who assisted as well as the amount of responses in such a short period of time. We will contribute more and hopefully can help others as we have been. Thanks again to all

elb














(two thumbs WAY UP!!!)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

elbmas said:


> THANK YOU, THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All the inputs were great. Was able to survive the weekend successfully. I had the water heater running on propane all weekend with no problems. I cycled the electric breaker and now it is working as well. Last night I tested both the electric and propane heaters and both WORKED!!!! My folks were quite impressed with the Outbacks quality and comfort. They did not expect such a quality product. All your help was quite appriciated, my wife and I were very impressed with the knowledge level of all who assisted as well as the amount of responses in such a short period of time. We will contribute more and hopefully can help others as we have been. Thanks again to all
> 
> elb
> 
> ...


Looks like you posted and solved the problem while I was camping.








I figued I would clarify for some confusion out there, but during my PDI, the tech pointed out that if the breakers in the water heater trip, it will light that light. (It isn't just for a failure to light the propane as you discovered)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Yep. And if you are unsuccessful three times in a row it locks out until you open the outside cover to the water heater {... and reseat a wire}...


Interesting. In my experience, all I have to do is cycle the gas heater switch on the control panel and it tries again.

Ed
[/quote]

I just had this problem trying to start it on propane to heat the water quickly. Luckily we had full hookups and it worked fine on electric but that was after my DW had a cold shower (not happy). I turned the switch on the panel off and on a few times but never heard the water heater to try start or tick tick tick. We haven't used it in awhile and camped at 7,000 feet. Upon arriving home and cleaning it up, I tried one last time before calling the service dealer and it started right up. I'll have to try removing the wires next time.


----------

